# der berühmte Zoom-Effekt?



## spinchmeister (30. Januar 2005)

Weiss vielleicht jemand, wie ich diesen berühmten Zoom-effekt mache, der in vielen Filmen verwendet wird, denn jemand es z.B plötzlich mit der Angst zu tun bekommt etc. - 
der Hintergrund bleibt quasi am "ungezoomt" - doch das "objekt" wird immer größer..
Wisst ihr was ich meine?


----------



## meta_grafix (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,

meinst Du den Effekt, den Hitchcock zum erstenmal gebracht hat?

Gruß


----------



## spinchmeister (30. Januar 2005)

jaa..ich hab jetzt doch noch einen anderen Beitrag im Forum dazu gefunden..tut mir leid wegen des voreiligen Schreibens..


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2005)

"Vertigo-Effekt" der Name


----------



## spinchmeister (30. Januar 2005)

danke danke  hab schon nachgefragt..ein freund hat den ganz gut hinbekommen..ohne stativ etc. - is halt alles ne übungssache..aber im allgemeinen ein sehr schwerer effekt..


----------

